# Terminology



## FearlessFreep (Mar 14, 2010)

Does anyone have a good glossary of terms? Or at least spellings?  I mean, some are easy like "redondo" and I think I found 'wittick', but I need the spelling for the full swing through that's pronounced something like "lobtick"??


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 14, 2010)

FearlessFreep said:


> Does anyone have a good glossary of terms? Or at least spellings?  I mean, some are easy like "redondo" and I think I found 'wittick', but I need the spelling for the full swing through that's pronounced something like "lobtick"??


Try looking into this thread. It is actually a Sticky on top of this Sub-forum.

-Guro Harold


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 14, 2010)

Guro Harold said:


> Try looking into this thread. It is actually a Sticky on top of this Sub-forum.
> 
> -Guro Harold



Duh!   Thanks!


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 14, 2010)

FearlessFreep said:


> Duh!   Thanks!


You're welcome. Just being neighborly.


----------



## geezer (Mar 17, 2010)

Funny thing though. I was going to recommend the glossary over on FMA Talk too, but "lobtic" (however you want to spell it) isn't there. And, considering that the terms in the FMA come from a variety of languages and dialects including Tagalog, Spanish, and dozens of regional tongues, I'm beginning to understand why my first instructor preferred English names. He is Filipino-American and his system stresses simplicity and directness. To this end, he limited his use of Filipino terms to a minimum. Enough to give respect to his ancestry but no more. He felt that the point of these arts is _to be effective_, not a language class. 

Ironically, it's the non-filipinos, like myself, who often want to know more Filipino names. Maybe we are missing the whole point? Any thoughts?


----------

